# • swell.gr • BMW 528 Interior Detail (RHD)•



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there Ladies and Gents :wave:

Something very different visited Swell Detail Store this week...










A right handed BMW 528i, owned by an English customer from Somerset. He actually has a general idea for detailing, and decided to perform an interior detail, since he bought the car, last November.

The car was in good condition, but never had a detail.

Some photos from the process:

Cleaning the trunk carpet after vacuuming it.


























General state of the interior:


























Some 50/50's from the cleanup...






















































































And here are some before and afters:









































































































































Plastic interior were dressed with Britemax Interior Dressing.










Here's the water on a first pass with the extraction machine.










I used Meg's APC for the carpets dilluted 1:10, Zaino Twins took care of the leather, windows were cleaned with Angelwax Superior Automotive Window Cleaner, and plastic interior dressed with Britemax Interior Dressing.

A few final shots...


























Thanks for watching,
all comments are welcomed...

mike


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Mike as always :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a great joy seeing a interior detail in action, very nice thread; must admit I do have soft spot for all the BMW range.


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Amazing turn around cant believe the dirt that came out the extraction machine


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good turn around as always, look forward to seeing another WG2 & Britemax Vantage motor my red mini will have that combo soon


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

I love this car, fantastic job, bet the owner is very happy, i would :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Mick, don't see many interior clean ups lately:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb Mike! That's a long way to travel from Somerset-Greece! Great job!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice interior, and fantastic turn around.

Thanks for posting Mike.


----------

